# Multiple 'my shows' list or ability to mark watched



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm not sure if this has been discussed before, but it would be nice if I could have a separate list of 'my shows' from my roommate OR if there was a way I could mark the shows somehow that I have already watched them and he has not. I'm constantly fighting something getting deleted that he watched but I didn't because he isn't aware I haven't watch it yet. It's so bad now that we have to make notes on the fridge so we know what can be deleted and what not. I would certainly think a feature like this would be very helpful for families also. Perhaps the disk space could be segmented into two different lists - 50% disk space each.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

There is a progress bar for each show, but it gets reset when you are within 5 minutes of the end.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Only if you go to the partially watched folder.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

I like the idea, so that the list isn't so cluttered, but I think it would be a problem if it also affected deletions, or at least complicated to program. Tivo would have to treat programs in both To Do lists differently than those in only one list.


----------



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

This gets back to the whole idea of customized folders. I can (sort of) understand why it might not be technically feasible, but it's hard to fathom the forum members who dismiss this as unnecessary or as something they'd never use.


----------

